# apache i segmentation fault

## rastman

Witam, 

Zacznę od tego, że serwer sobie chodził w najlepsze prawie dwa lata. Niestety od kilku dni coś go zawiesza co najmniej raz dziennie. Oto fragmenty logów:

```
Sep 23 16:01:41 ns310834 grsec: From 65.52.109.198: Segmentation fault occurred at 0000000000000018 in /usr/sbin/apache2[apache2:11255] uid/euid:81/81 gid/egid:81/81, parent /usr/sbin/apache2[apache2:10809] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Sep 23 16:01:41 ns310834 grsec: From 65.52.109.198: signal 11 sent to /usr/sbin/apache2[apache2:11241] uid/euid:81/81 gid/egid:81/81, parent /usr/sbin/apache2[apache2:10809] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0 by /usr/sbin/apache2[apache2:11255] uid/euid:81/81 gid/egid:81/81, parent /usr/sbin/apache2[apache2:10809] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

```

Mówiąc, że serwer się zawiesza, mam na myśli sytuację, że wszystko tak przymula, że zalogowanie się na serwer poprzez ssh trwa 10 minut. Potem kolejne 10 minut na zabicie apache albo mysql (bo zabiciu ktoregokolwiek z tych procesow serwer staje na nogi i po ponownym wystartowaniu wszystko dziala ok). 

Dodam jeszcze parę kwiatków, które znalazłem po przejrzeniu logów:

```
Sep 23 15:29:40 ns310834 apache2[5261]: segfault at 18 ip 00007f8b9d9f0644 sp 00007f8b8b60e640 error 4 in libphp5.so[7f8b9d662000+962000]

```

http://wklej.org/id/598460/

```
Sep 22 18:30:07 ns310834 vim: page allocation failure. order:1, mode:0x20

Sep 22 18:30:07 ns310834 Pid: 28683, comm: vim Not tainted 2.6.32.2-xxxx-grs-ipv4-64 #1

Sep 22 18:30:07 ns310834 Call Trace:

Sep 22 18:30:07 ns310834 [<ffffffff810c52de>] __alloc_pages_nodemask+0x49e/0x730
```

W jaki sposób najprościej mogę zmusić apache, by wskazało mi co powoduje segfaulty? Domyślam się, że winny jest tutaj jakiś skrypt, a niestety mam ich trochę na tym serwerze.

----------

## SlashBeast

masz problem z php, raz, ze jest napisane libphp5.so, dwa, ze zabicie mysql badz apache ratuje sytuacje.

Moze jakis skrypt jest abusowany przez boty i Twoj serwer nie wytrzymuje, zrob sobie jakis slowlog (php-fpm ma do tego opcje, nie wiem jak mod_php).

----------

## rastman

Musze nieco odmiennie na to spojrzeć. Wyłączyłem apacha, kompiluje nowe php i:

```
Sep 23 18:33:25 ns310834 conftest[11224]: segfault at 1 ip 00000000004054d4 sp 00007ffff98601c0 error 4 in conftest[400000+a2000]

Sep 23 18:33:25 ns310834 grsec: From 89.174.34.11: Segmentation fault occurred at 0000000000000001 in /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.3.8/work/sapis-build/cli/conftest[conftest:11224] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.3.8/work/sapis-build/cli/configure[configure:11223] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

```

Zaczynam mieć wrażenie, że to jakiś problem z hardware.

----------

## grzywka18

użyj strace może Ci coś podpowie

----------

